# PLUMBER NEEDED



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a slow leak that I can't find......anyone got a recommendation for a good fair price plumber?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Tim Barnes 712-8016

He owns American Leak Detection. Has all kinds of diagnostic equipment to find leaks, even thermal imaging goggles. He is also a licensed plumber and can repair the leak once detected or give you an estimate if you want to shop it. Tell him Omega gave you the number... Great guy


----------

